# Kylie and Autumn



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As many of you know, Kylie (boy) and Autumn (girl) turned eleven years old this past August.

Here are a couple of pictures of today's outing. Autumn is in the stroller. 



​
Kylie had to join Autumn in the stroller a few days ago when his leg was bothering him and she was not at all pleased. She thinks the stroller is hers alone! 

​
I've been trying to find a similar stroller that will better accommodate both dogs but haven't yet found a pet stroller big enough.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, I didn't even know they made strollers for dogs. I have never seen one here in my country.
Nice pics, though! I'm glad Kylie's leg is all better now.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

I was expecting one of your famous faeryBee images Deb, lol, gorgeous photos though


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Great photos, Deb. Your flowers are gorgeous! And of course, so are Kyle and Autumn.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



Wow, I didn't even know they made strollers for dogs. I have never seen one here in my country.
Nice pics, though! I'm glad Kylie's leg is all better now. 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ana. Autumn has a hard time walking very far so she always rides. Kylie is only just beginning to have problems walking so hopefully I'll soon find a double-wide pet stroller that will accommodate the two of them. 



Impeckable said:



I was expecting one of your famous faeryBee images Deb, lol, gorgeous photos though 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Pete!



jellyblue said:



Great photos, Deb. Your flowers are gorgeous! And of course, so are Kyle and Autumn.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Susan!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome Deb...they look great...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jonah said:



Awesome Deb...they look great...

Click to expand...

Thanks, Randy -- It's so hard for me to believe they are eleven already!*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow!! They are gorgeous.. can't tell from the photos if they are Shelties... look more llike Collies.???
They are beautiful. I'm sorry they have problems with distance.. is it in their hips or feet?? My friend has these darling little booties for her corgis to help with aging foot problems for them..
Thanks for posting.. Also your yard looks fabulous.. love the fall colors.
judy
... We have a yellow lab and 2 schnauzers. My lab, Mollie, is developing probs in her hips/ made worse by weight. sigh.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Owh Deb that sweet photo is what I needed to see today, they look so gorgeous I hope you get to share many more wonderful walks togetherA twin stroller is coming up soon I am sure.:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jrook said:



Wow!! They are gorgeous.. can't tell from the photos if they are Shelties... look more llike Collies.???
They are beautiful. I'm sorry they have problems with distance.. is it in their hips or feet?? My friend has these darling little booties for her corgis to help with aging foot problems for them..
Thanks for posting.. Also your yard looks fabulous.. love the fall colors.
judy
... We have a yellow lab and 2 schnauzers. My lab, Mollie, is developing probs in her hips/ made worse by weight. sigh.

Click to expand...

Judy,
They are Shelties. 
Autumn has arthritis and also soft tissue damage in her shoulder. Both are starting to develop subcutaneous fatty cysts and Kylie has one under his front leg in the "armpit" area that I think is causing some pain when he walks very far. They both LOVE being outdoors though and I want to give them the opportunity to enjoy the nice fall days.

I know labs are often prone to hip problems.  I'm sure Mollie and your schnauzers are just as spoiled as Kylie and Autumn. *


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Aww that's so sweet! Kylie and Autumn are gorgeous! *


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

They are absolutely beautiful Deb, and its wonderful they you take such good care of them and still give them the opportunity to be outdoors , it's hard to see them age that's for sure my Bassett hound Sophie is 13 now and its very hard...Thanks so much for sharing their gorgeous photos


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I guess my cocker spaniel Elvis has very good genes, apart from his skin rashes that he has every once in a while, he is still very active when I walk him out and has no problems at all for a 12 year old, I hope it stays that way for a long time still!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow Deb. I didn't no you could get strollers for dogs but this is to cute. I love your dogs they are so beautiful. May I ask what is the name of the yellow flowers in your garden.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

They are adorable 
And Happy Belated Birthday Kylie and Autumn.
Autumn looks so cool in the stroller 
You're an amazing mom. Stay blessed. :hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



Owh Deb that sweet photo is what I needed to see today, they look so gorgeous I hope you get to share many more wonderful walks togetherA twin stroller is coming up soon I am sure.:budgie:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Cathy! :hug:



PipSqueakZ said:



Aww that's so sweet! Kylie and Autumn are gorgeous! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Wendy.



kwatson said:



They are absolutely beautiful Deb, and its wonderful they you take such good care of them and still give them the opportunity to be outdoors , it's hard to see them age that's for sure my Bassett hound Sophie is 13 now and its very hard...Thanks so much for sharing their gorgeous photos 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Kim. :hug:



aluz said:



I guess my cocker spaniel Elvis has very good genes, apart from his skin rashes that he has every once in a while, he is still very active when I walk him out and has no problems at all for a 12 year old, I hope it stays that way for a long time still!! 

Click to expand...

 You are very fortunate and I hope Elvis remains as active as a pup for a long time to come. 



LynandIndigo said:



Wow Deb. I didn't no you could get strollers for dogs but this is to cute. I love your dogs they are so beautiful. May I ask what is the name of the yellow flowers in your garden.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lyn. The yellow flowers are chrysanthemums.



Juhi said:



They are adorable 
And Happy Belated Birthday Kylie and Autumn.
Autumn looks so cool in the stroller 
You're an amazing mom. Stay blessed. :hug:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Juhi*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Kylie*

Check on the net under Handicapped pets. They have all sorts of supports /wheels and custom things for ailing animal companions. Before she passed Our Samantha had a special sling that we placed just in the correct place under
her chest or belly as needed. Toward the end when we went out for her to piddle, as we started back in we would stop on the middle of 3 small steps, and look at each other , while we gathered strength for the last few steps. Many blessings for many more years of health and joy for Kylie and Autumn.

Jo A:hug::hug:nn


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jo Ann said:



Check on the net under Handicapped pets. They have all sorts of supports /wheels and custom things for ailing animal companions. Many blessings for many more years of health and joy for Kylie and Autumn.

Jo A:hug::hug:nn

Click to expand...

Thank you for that wonderful suggestion, JoAnn -- I didn't think of that and will definitely check for a double stroller there. :hug:*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Aww, Deb - Never Seen a stroller for Doggies before - how cute and useful at the same time! I'll bet that Autumn feels like the Queen of England in that grand vehicle - I can just imagine her raising a limp paw as she passes all the fans thronging her route! No wonder little Kylie wants a ride too - I sure hope you can find a Doggie 2-Seater - Jo Ann's suggestion sounds very hopeful!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



Aww, Deb - Never Seen a stroller for Doggies before - how cute and useful at the same time! I'll bet that Autumn feels like the Queen of England in that grand vehicle - I can just imagine her raising a limp paw as she passes all the fans thronging her route! No wonder little Kylie wants a ride too - I sure hope you can find a Doggie 2-Seater - Jo Ann's suggestion sounds very hopeful!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Ollie! Autumn definitely thinks she's the Queen as she rides along looking at the scenery. Every now and then she looks down at Kylie walking alongside the stroller like, "Ha! YOU are just a peon and I'm riding!" No wonder she hated it when Kylie got to share her special chariot twice in the past week! :laughing:*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


FaeryBee said:




Thanks, Ollie! Autumn definitely thinks she's the Queen as she rides along looking at the scenery. Every now and then she looks down at Kylie walking alongside the stroller like, "Ha! YOU are just a peon and I'm riding!" No wonder she hated it when Kylie got to share her special chariot twice in the past week! :laughing:

Click to expand...

She was probably muttering "We are Not amused" *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



She was probably muttering "We are Not amused" 

Click to expand...

:laughing:*


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful dogs and beautiful garden!!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Deb, your doggies are super cute, and the stroller is cool!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Vargur said:



Beautiful dogs and beautiful garden!!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Elma 



eduardo said:



Deb, your doggies are super cute, and the stroller is cool!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Dee *


----------



## danira (Oct 27, 2014)

Great photos! And beautiful dogs...  They are really precious...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


danira said:



Great photos! And beautiful dogs...  They are really precious... 

Click to expand...

Thank you -- they are definitely my pride and joy. *


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Kylie*

Such a great pic. It feels like they are in the middle of a water fall. SOOO Special!! Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Jo Ann!

Autumn is recovering today from the dental surgery she had yesterday and we didn't have a walk this morning.

Hopefully by tomorrow she'll be ready for another ride in the stroller.*


----------

